# why not burn Pellets in wood stove?



## jimmieguns

I have the UTMOST respect for regular wood burners and all the efforts in splitting,logging,stacking and ENJOYING a nice hot toasty wood fire, be it in a free standing or wood stove insert(like mine) ..( I am one ), but after learning its safe and fairly as efficient to burn pellets via a PELLETEER in the wood stove why more people don't mention or advocate it.

I am just trying to learn and try new things- not judging or looking for debate, just some advice,wisdom and tried and true info  

MANY Thanks!


----------



## nate379

What crack are they on?  A ton of pellets produces 50% more BTUS then a cord of wood?!

Maybe the lowest BTU wood, balsa? Compared to the best pellets?

1.5 tons pellets = 1 cord of wood is generally correct.

Their little bin is interesting, though I'd make one before dropping 150$.  Has maybe 30$ in materials.


----------



## St_Earl

nate379 said:


> What crack are they on? A ton of pellets produces 50% more BTUS then a cord of wood?!
> 
> Maybe the lowest BTU wood, balsa? Compared to the best pellets?
> 
> 1.5 tons pellets = 1 cord of wood is generally correct.
> 
> Their little bin is interesting, though I'd make one before dropping 150$. Has maybe 30$ in materials.


 
yeah. in one of the youtube vids the guy made his and said the metal was $24.
he just used two pieces of angle in the bottom of the stove as "feet" and set the basket on them.


----------



## MasterMech

nate379 said:


> Has maybe 30$ in materials.​


 
Depends on what that basket is made from, if that's Inconel HX (Hastelloy X) then there's a bit more than $30 in material there.

Didn't find any expanded metal sheet in Inconel in my 10 second search but just to give you an idea.... http://www.mcmaster.com/#nickel-sheet-metal/=lfgqrf

Even if it's just high heat stainless (Type 309) that's still pricey stuff.


----------



## jtakeman

Pass on the pellets, You need a basket and the results aren't that great. Use the big pellets(envi-blocks-compressed logs). You'll have better results.

Even then, I would only consider if you had issues getting season wood. Wood burns just fine in a wood eater.


----------



## nate379

What a surprise! 



jtakeman said:


> Wood burns just fine in a wood eater


 
Mech, I doubt that is Inconel, though I'd guess it would need to be something rated for the temp.  I emailed them to see.

Only time I've worked on it is on boat fuel tanks and the cost is crazy. A 4x8 sheet of 1/8" was several grand!


----------



## CT Pellet

You can burn wood pellets in a basket and use them in your wood stove. This is a true statement. But so is the following..."You can use motor oil to deep fry donuts."
Just because it is true, it does not mean it is a good idea. The entire premise of a pellet stove is that you can control the rate at which fuel is fed into the stove, and there are certain mechanisms that give pellet stoves the ability to achieve tremendous efficieny. Most of the heat that is produced is captured within the home and this is why you can vent your stove pipe right through the wall, as opposed to a wood stove.
When you burn the pellets in a wood stove, the feed contol is extremely compromised, and therefore there is a considerable bit more heat that is lost up the chimney. So yes...you can burn pellets in a woodstove, but it will be very, very expensive to heat your house this way. I have several customers who have these pellet baskest, but very few have bought pellets from me two years in a row. The second year, either they buy a pellet stove, or they buy Envi Blocks....Either way, they are better off than using this $50 basket!


----------



## imacman

jtakeman said:


> ......the results aren't that great. Use the big pellets(envi-blocks-compressed logs). You'll have better results........


 
I agree.  Most reviews of these basket things aren't great.  As Jay said, go with the Envi blocks.  Do a search of "Envi blocks long island" and you'll see retailers.

http://www.enviblocks.com


----------



## jimmieguns

great posts gang!   thanks for some great replies---


----------



## MasterMech

nate379 said:


> Mech, I doubt that is Inconel, though I'd guess it would need to be something rated for the temp. I emailed them to see.
> 
> Only time I've worked on it is on boat fuel tanks and the cost is crazy. A 4x8 sheet of 1/8" was several grand!


 
My company buys a ton of it.  ALL of our tooling for the machines is Inconel HX. Only thing that can take the heat.  Have several ovens that the "doghouse" is 1/4" inconel HX as well.


----------



## DexterDay

Envi blocks, Bio bricks, etc..... All work well. 

But some 2-3 yr old Locust. The bomb!! Cord wood for wood stoves (no disrespect for the blocks. If I didn't have the time, space, and tools, I would burn them)


----------



## jtakeman

DexterDay said:


> Envi blocks, Bio bricks, etc..... All work well.
> 
> But some 2-3 yr old Locust. The bomb!! Cord wood for wood stoves (no disrespect for the blocks. If I didn't have the time, space, and tools, I would burn them)


 
When I found locus, It was like hitting the wood hoarders lottery.


----------



## Bioburner

The effeciency of most wood stoves is one turd less then pellet units. You have to open and feed letting more air up the 6" plus chimney. The ash will be more because the pellets are not getting forced air. There used to be kits to convert wood stoves to pellet. An insurance nightmare.


----------



## DneprDave

Mmmm, motor oil donuts!

Dave


----------



## Bioburner

DneprDave said:


> Mmmm, motor oil donuts!
> 
> Dave


 Probably brought to you by China. Rotten chicken jerky, wheat gluten to kill your pets and chemical laced formula for the babies. No wonder AES stoves had problems, Oh the window pellet stove to turn your kitchen into a smoker.


----------

